# Another slurry ?



## WineYooper (Mar 9, 2011)

My cranberry was transferred to the secondary on the 27th and I had to leave town. Came back and had large amounts of sediments and carried in yeast in the carboy and gallon jug from the pressed fruit that made it thru the nylon bag. Racked it off this yesterday and prepared my pee for today or tomorrow. The question is whether the rich sediments and yeast is still good to use in the pee? I have added a cup of pee to the slurry bottle and a small amount of sugar (tbs)then stirred. I am seeing some bubbles but am not sure if this is trapped gas releasing or a start of new ferment. What is the best way to determine if this is good? I have about 3/4 of a gallon of this slurry I was going to dump in the pee. Would it be detrimental if I dumped it and nothing started and then had to do a 1118 starter? I have read thru other posts using the search and none fit this situation exactly. The secondary was at about 62F for the time I was gone and now is at 66F.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 9, 2011)

If you warm that up to mid 70's you will really see it take off. If it didn't you could add another pak of yeast.

Yeast will become dormant so by you adding sugar (food and nutrients) you will awaken the yeast and they will take off.


----------



## WineYooper (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you for that. I dumped the slurry in the primary and within 6 hours had a good mat of foam on top. It is going well and this morning I found the measured sg has dropped .02 already. Whipped it up and unplugged the belt since the temp is at 81. Now I have a little more confidence in saving the slurry from a batch. Drank a gallon of my last batch with friends last weekend and they liked it, maybe too much. Glad I am building up my reserves for this summer. Have 5 gallons left and this will give me another five so will be ready for spring here when the snow goes.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 10, 2011)

I would keep the temps in the 70's. If the temps. get high enough it will stress the yeast and you may wind up getting excess sulfur (not sulfite) in your must.

It will go fast enough around 75


----------



## WineYooper (Mar 10, 2011)

Without an automatic temp control I can only measure temp and unplug the belt when temps start getting high. I try to keep all my batches under 80 so I hear where you are coming from, once the ferments take off I usually see the temps stay about 78 on their own.


----------



## Flem (Mar 10, 2011)

WineYooper said:


> Without an automatic temp control I can only measure temp and unplug the belt when temps start getting high. I try to keep all my batches under 80 so I hear where you are coming from, once the ferments take off I usually see the temps stay about 78 on their own.



Suggestion: Put some spacers between the belt and the carboy. That will help reduce the heat transferred to the wine. Good luck!


----------



## Putterrr (Mar 10, 2011)

WineYooper said:


> Without an automatic temp control I can only measure temp and unplug the belt when temps start getting high. I try to keep all my batches under 80 so I hear where you are coming from, once the ferments take off I usually see the temps stay about 78 on their own.



Be aware that a vigorous batch will raise the brewing temp on its own. As the fermentation slows down the temp will drop a few degrees. What is 80 now may be 76-78 as you approach SG of 1.000

Cheers


----------

